# 3D Monitor - Auch ohne 3D-Brille gut ?



## ice2009 (18. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,
 Ich möchte mir bald vielleicht einen neuen Monitor zulegen. Kann man die 120 Hertz eigentlich auch ohne 3D-Brille nutzen?
Wie gut ist eigentlich der "Alienware OptX AW2310"? Ist der Inputlag wirklich so gering? Ist Gaming damit uneingeschränkt möglich? Gibt es einen Test zum "Alienware OptX AW2310"?


----------



## x2K (25. Juni 2010)

120 Hz bedeutet nur das du 120 bilder pro sekunde  vom monitor angezeigt bekommst 
was voraussetzung für  3d ist um ein brauchbares bild zu erhalten  
 man kann aber auch so damit arbeiten. der normale user bemerkt kaum einen unterschied  aber wer eine empfindlche sensorik hat  merkt es schon .  tipp von mir  lase ein video oder eine grafik laufen 
und guck am monitor vorbei  aber so das du im augenwinkel das bild noch erkenen kannst. wenn es dann flimmert  weißt du bescheit. (vergleich das mit einem alten röhrenfernseher)


----------



## ice2009 (26. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich hoffe nur das dieser Shutter-Effekt nicht mehr vorhanden ist wenn ich ohne Brille bei 120 Hertz spielen möchte. Weil in einigen Videos die 120-Hertz-Monitore abfilmen sieht man schon deutlich diesen Effekt. Oder täusche ich mich? Ich hoffe nicht, dass der Monitor im 2D-Betrieb auf 75 Hertz runterschaltet.


----------



## x2K (28. Juni 2010)

der shutter effekt kommt daher das die grafikkarte abwechselnd bilder aus 2 perspektiven darstellt und die dann an den monitor sendet 
die brille wird über einen sender syncronisiert und lässt immer nur das richtige bild an das passende auge.  Beim auge kommen also nur 60 Hz an 
lässt du die brille weg erscheinen diese doppelbilder.
der 3d vision treiber lässt sich aber an und ab schalten  bzw. schaltet sich auch nur in einer geeignete anwendung dazu. 

wenn du lust hast kannst du den treiber aber auch auf anaglyphen brille umstellen ( rot/blau bilder)  dann geht das auch mit einem 60Hz monitor.
sieht zwar nicht so toll aus wegen dem farbstich aber es ist eindrucksvoll 
ich habs getestet um zu sehen ob die spiele die ich habe dammit laufen 
CSS ist super unterstützt Blur geht auch  APB wird unterstützt der 3d effekt ist aber nur dezent.  Bilder und Videos sind wieder super.

Ich warte aber erstmal ab bis monitore und brille etwas billiger werden


----------



## knuffbiber (28. Juni 2010)

Alienware OptX AW2310 : New 3D HD Monitors: Acer Vs. Alienware

Hier mal ein Vergleichstest zwischen dem o.g. und dem Acer GD235HZ.
Der Alienware wird hier größtenteils als deutlich besser bewertet!


> Our conclusion: if you want the best, go with the Alienware OptX AW2310 [...]


Vorsicht:
In der Ausführlichkeit und der Qualität ist der Test allerdings nicht mit z.b. einem prad.de Test zu vergleich. Teilweise sind die gemachten Aussagen rein subjektiver Natur. (siehe Seite 5 "Testing Method" erster Absatz)

gruß
knuff


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Juni 2010)

Hi in der "alten" Hardwareluxxx is auch ein Test drinnen ^^


----------



## x2K (28. Juni 2010)

Den monitor hab ich mir auch schon angesehen 
aber der iss viel zu teuer  499 plus versand  für den alienware/dell
und ca 345-379Ü plus versand für den acer, wobei der acer zwar günstiger ist aber für mich immernoch zu teuer. ich hoffe mal das der irgendwann für unter 300 ü zu haben ist

bis jetzt hab ich nur monitore von 
samsung acer lg alienware und asus gesehen  nur das der asus nirgendwo kaufbar ist.


----------



## ice2009 (28. Juni 2010)

Der Alienware ist auf der Dell-Seite für 424 Euro gelistet.
Ich möchte ja gar kein 3D nutzen, mir geht es allein um die 120 Hertz beim zocken. Ich hoffe, dass man diesen Doppelbildeffekt abschalten kann.
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## x2K (28. Juni 2010)

den erzeugst du wie gesagt erst mit dem 3d vision treiber  
das hat nicht wirklich was mit den 120 Hz zu tun  von der idee her ginge 3d vision auch mit einem 60Hz  nur hast du dann nur 30 bilder pro auge was dann flimert.
der einzige vorteil der mit einfallen würde  wenn man einen 120 Hz monitor "normal" benutzt wäre je nach spiel und einstellungen eine höhere frame rate 
bei mir werkelt eine gef gtx 470  und ich erreiche mit meinem alten monitor nie mehr als 60fraps
mit oder ohne v sync iss dabei komischerweise egal  wenn ich umsteige dürfte die rate nach oben genen (hoffe ich  ^^)


----------



## 3D-Man (10. Februar 2011)

ice2009 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Ich hoffe nur das dieser Shutter-Effekt nicht mehr vorhanden ist wenn ich ohne Brille bei 120 Hertz spielen möchte. Weil in einigen Videos die 120-Hertz-Monitore abfilmen sieht man schon deutlich diesen Effekt. Oder täusche ich mich? Ich hoffe nicht, dass der Monitor im 2D-Betrieb auf 75 Hertz runterschaltet.



Macht er auch nicht: Der Alienware schaltet sogar auf 60Hz runter, weil Standard für TFT-Monitore!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Februar 2011)

3D-Man schrieb:


> Macht er auch nicht: Der Alienware schaltet sogar auf 60Hz runter, weil Standard für TFT-Monitore!



negative, es sei denn der alienware ist so grottig das er das tut, mein acer bleibt auch im 2d desktop betriebt bei 120hz ...
und der shutter effekt ist deswegen im 2d betrieb nicht vorhanden weil  er die 3d versatz bilder nimmer berechnet, das macht die graka und hat  nix mit dem monitor zu tun, weder mit 120, 60, 200 oder sonstwieviel hz  ....
 wenn man keine ahung hat ......

edit: irgendwie hat 3d man 3 tote ausgegraben,mist drauf geantwortet und ich spring voll drauf an, fällt mir dabei so auf


----------



## 3D-Man (13. Februar 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> negative, es sei denn der alienware ist so grottig das er das tut, mein acer bleibt auch im 2d desktop betriebt bei 120hz ...
> und der shutter effekt ist deswegen im 2d betrieb nicht vorhanden weil er die 3d versatz bilder nimmer berechnet, das macht die graka und hat nix mit dem monitor zu tun, weder mit 120, 60, 200 oder sonstwieviel hz ....
> wenn man keine ahung hat ......
> 
> edit: irgendwie hat 3d man 3 tote ausgegraben,mist drauf geantwortet und ich spring voll drauf an, fällt mir dabei so auf


 

So so ich hab also MIST drauf geantwortet!!!
Wenn hier einer Mist redet, dann bist wohl Du das!!!
Ich habe nämlich zufällig den Alienware Monitor und ich sage Dir, der schält nur im 3D-Betrieb auf 120Hz (was eigentlich auch Sinn macht!!!)
Soll ich Dir nen Screenshot schicken, damit Du dem ANGEBLICHEN NICHTWISSER glaubst??? 

Leute glaubt nicht alles, was diese NICHT-ALIENWARE-Monitor-BESITZER hier verzapfen.....mir machste eh nichts vor, ich beschäftige mich nämlich schon länger mit dem Thema 3D !!!
Grüßle von der NVIDIA-Shutterbrille 

p.s. warum soll man in so einem Thema nicht weiter posten, wenn es doch gerade aktueller ist als sonst was??? Ihr seid ja echte SNOBS!!! Da will man nur informatives zu 3D beitragen, und wird dafür blöd von der Seite angemacht!!!    So bitte nicht....


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Februar 2011)

3D-Man schrieb:


> So so ich hab also MIST drauf geantwortet!!!
> Wenn hier einer Mist redet, dann bist wohl Du das!!!
> Ich habe nämlich zufällig den Alienware Monitor und ich sage Dir, der *schaltet* nur im 3D-Betrieb auf 120Hz (was eigentlich auch Sinn macht!!!)
> Soll ich Dir nen Screenshot schicken, damit Du dem ANGEBLICHEN NICHTWISSER glaubst???
> ...


Also sehe ich dass richtig dass du behauptest im 2D Modus arbeitet dein Monitor mit 60Hz?
Sry, aber das ist Schwachsinn, denn der Monitor arbeitet permanent mit der vorgebenen Hertz Zahl. Wenn du jetzt den 3D Effekt meinst, dass hängt mit dem 3D Vision Treiber zusammen der schaltet den 3D Effekt natürlich nur ein wenn ein Game gestartet wurde. Aufm Desktop würde 3D ja ziemlich Sinnfrei sein.

Btw. Der beste 3D Monitor ist sowieso der BenQ XL2410T, der Alienware ist total überteuert für die Funktionen und Leistungen die er bringt.

mfg


----------



## 3D-Man (13. Februar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Also sehe ich dass richtig dass du behauptest im 2D Modus arbeitet dein Monitor mit 60Hz?
> Sry, aber das ist Schwachsinn, denn der Monitor arbeitet permanent mit der vorgebenen Hertz Zahl. Wenn du jetzt den 3D Effekt meinst, dass hängt mit dem 3D Vision Treiber zusammen der schaltet den 3D Effekt natürlich nur ein wenn ein Game gestartet wurde. Aufm Desktop würde 3D ja ziemlich Sinnfrei sein.
> 
> Btw. Der beste 3D Monitor ist sowieso der BenQ XL2410T, der Alienware ist total überteuert für die Funktionen und Leistungen die er bringt.
> ...


 

Und noch so einer....langsam reichts mir hier 

komm ich les Dir mal vor was ich an meinem Monitor gerade ablese:
Auflösung: 1920x1080@60Hz
Maximale Auflösung: 1920x1080@120Hz

wenn ich dann in 3D umschalte, verschwindet das mit den 60Hz und es steht dann nur Auflösung: 1920x1080@120Hz!!!!!

So jetzt kommt Ihr?? Ich sags ja nur Snobs!!!
Hab mich ja erst hier angemeldet, aber wenn das hier so weiter geht dann bin ich wieder weg!!!
Ich habe nämlich besseres zu tun, als mich mit SNOBS herum zu schlagen!! Grüßle vom IT-System-Elektroniker (IHK-geprüft)


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Februar 2011)

Öhm also 
1. dich wird hier keiner vermissen wenn du uns alle als Snobs "beschipfst"

2. Hab ich das Gefühl du hast keine Ahnung was ein Snob ist


> Der aus dem Englischen eingedeutschte Begriff Snob bezeichnet eine Person, die durch ihr Verhalten und/oder ihre Aussagen offensiv Reichtum und gesellschaftliche Überlegenheit gegenüber Personen vermeintlich oder tatsächlich niedrigeren Ranges zur Schau stellt.


ich denke du meinst Noobs (Anfänger)

Und 3. Was kann ich dafür wenn du deinen Monitor so komisch einstellst, dass du im Desktop Modus nur 60Hz hast...
Ich selber habe mir einen XL2410T gekauft (Kommt aber erst nächste Woche ) und der unterstützt laut PCGH (neuste Ausgabe) auch 120Hz im 2D Modus
"Auch auf dem Desktop merkt man einen deutlichen Unterschied im 120Hz Modus, die Fenster zu bewegen wird zu Lieblingshobby"

mfg

PS Deine Unendlichen Smiley kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## cabbo (13. Februar 2011)

Wa1lock hat vollkommen recht!

Hab mir den Benq übrigens auch bestellt, und wüsste nicht wieso ich so viel Geld für diesen Alienware ausgeben sollte. Der ist genauso überteuert wie die PCs von Alienware..


----------



## RapToX (13. Februar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich selber habe mir einen XL2410T gekauft (Kommt aber erst nächste Woche ) und der unterstützt laut PCGH (neuste Ausgabe) auch 120Hz im 2D Modus
> "Auch auf dem Desktop merkt man einen deutlichen Unterschied im 120Hz Modus, die Fenster zu bewegen wird zu Lieblingshobby"


jop, 120hz im 2d modus funzt mit dem teil einwandfrei 
und ich denke das sowas, bei richtiger konfiguration versteht sich, auch mit dem alienware möglich ist.

btw: was dieser 3d typ hier für ein verhalten an den tag legt ist unter aller kannone. hier ohne grund einfach wüst irgendwelche leute persönlich zu beleidigen ist schon ziemlich dreist


----------



## 3D-Man (14. Februar 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> btw: was dieser 3d typ hier für ein verhalten an den tag legt ist unter aller kannone. hier ohne grund einfach wüst irgendwelche leute persönlich zu beleidigen ist schon ziemlich dreist


 
Schau mal in die Historie, wer hier mit den Beleidigungen angefangen hat!!!!! Ich glaubs ja wohl nicht... ztztztztz
Ich wollte ursprünglich nur was zum Thema Alienware 3D-Monitor beitragen. Schau mal meine sachlichen ersten Posts, bevor Du mitreden willst!!!!
Was kam aber dabei raus: Ich wurde gleich als Nichtwisser beschimpft (z.B. ...wenn man keine Ahnung hat; ich würde nur Mist schreiben; das wäre Schwachsinn) usw. usw.

Und dann als Lügner usw. usw.

Das mir dann irgendwann mal der Hut hochgeht, ist ja wohl normal???

Jetzt wird mir auch noch verboten die Smileys zu benutzen, was kommt dann als Nächstes???

Was ein Snob ist weiss ich selber! Stellt euch vor, ich kann als IT-Systemmensch auch Wiki lesen.....

Hiermit entschuldige ich mich bei allen, die ich als Snob beschimpft habe! AUSDRÜCKLICH !!! (und ich meinte dabei auch Snob nicht noob)

Aber FAKT ist, dass sich hier anscheinend andere Forenmitglieder besser mit der Hz-Frequenz meines Monitors auskennen wollen, als ich selbst! zum Beweis meiner Aussagen habe ich ja einen Screenshot angeboten-----das wurde seither ja auch ignoriert !!!

Jetzt wird mir noch unterstellt, ich könnte meinen Monitor nicht richtig einstellen....

So wie ich das sehe, bevor mich hier kein 2ter Alienware-Monitor-Besitzer in meinen Aussagen unterstützt, glaubt ihr das eh nicht!

Sollen die Unwissenden halt dumm sterben, da kann ich dann auch nicht mehr helfen...

Ich werde dieses Post jetzt noch vielleicht 1-2 Tage stehen lassen, damit ihr euch vielleicht auch mal Gedanken über euer eigenes Fehlverhalten machen könnt...und anschließend werde ich dieses Forum wieder verlassen...bin echt enttäuscht !!!



cabbo schrieb:


> Wa1lock hat vollkommen recht!
> 
> Hab mir den Benq übrigens auch bestellt, und wüsste nicht wieso ich so viel Geld für diesen Alienware ausgeben sollte. Der ist genauso überteuert wie die PCs von Alienware..


 

Ich habe ja auch lange zwischen Acer und Alienware hin und her überlegt!
Hab mich dann aber wegen der Helligkeit und des flexibleren Monitorfußes für den Alienware entschieden! Ausserdem war er im Januar in Aktion und billiger als sonst!
Das wüsstest Du aber alles schon, wenn Du meine ersten Posts gelesen hättest....dort hab ich auch noch niemanden beschimpft, aber mich dafür schon welche aus dem Forum blöd angemacht...egal ich bin ja eh bald wieder weg! Viel Spass noch mit eurem TOLLEN FORUM 

Ich hab gerade noch was in den *FOREN-REGELN* gefunden:
Es ist von den Diskussionsteilnehmern daher zu unterlassen, ihre eigene Meinung anderen mit verbalen Ausschweifungen aufzudrängen.
Akzeptanz und Toleranz führen meist zu einem «goldenen Mittelweg», mit welchem beide Parteien leben können - somit ist auch der Forumsfrieden garantiert.


*...ihre eigene Meinung anderen mit verbalen Ausschweifungen aufzudrängen!!!*
*Zitate: *wenn man keine Ahnung hat | 3d man hat 3 tote ausgegraben,mist drauf geantwortet | Sry, aber das ist Schwachsinn | wenn du deinen Monitor so komisch einstellst | Deine Unendlichen Smiley kannst du dir sparen | usw. usw. usw.

*was ist das wohl?? ahhh ein Regel-Verstoß* _!!!!GUTE NACHT!!!_


----------



## Hansaplast (14. Februar 2011)

Immer locker durch die Hose atmen. 

Dein Alienware zeigt dir 60 hz im osd an ? Das stimmt. 
Allerdings handelt es sich bei der Zahl um das Eingangssignal, nicht um die hz Zahl des Displaypanels.

Wenn du einen externen Bluerayplayer anschließt, wird das osd 1920x1080@24 hz anzeigen,
da jeder normale 2d-Film mit 24 Bildern läuft.
Dein Displaypanel zeigt allerdings jedes Filmbild (frame) 5 x an; also mit 120 hz.


----------



## 3D-Man (14. Februar 2011)

Hansaplast schrieb:


> Immer locker durch die Hose atmen.
> 
> Dein Alienware zeigt dir 60 hz im osd an ? Das stimmt.
> Allerdings handelt es sich bei der Zahl um das Eingangssignal, nicht um die hz Zahl des Displaypanels.
> ...



OSD ist richtig! Aber auch in jedem Diagnose-Tool wird angezeigt, dass er gerade mit 60Hz läuft! Da kannste Speccy nehmen oder auch jedes andere Tool, das die Grafikeinstellungen anzeigt! Bei XP gibt es ja noch das System-Tray Tool bei Nvidia Grafikkarten. Dort kann man die Hz-Frequenz, Auflösung usw. manuell switchen! Und auch dieses Tool zeigt mir an, das gerade 60Hz eingestellt sind. Also glaub ich auch, das er wohl mit 60Hz laufen muss!!!
Bevor wieder irgendwelche blöden Kommentare von Irgendjemandem kommen: Ich weiss das XP nichts mit 3D anfangen kann, aber der Monitor läuft 2D trotzdem mit 60Hz....Glaubt mir doch endlich Jungs, oder ruft von mir aus bei Dell an!!!
DANKE auch!
Du bist wohl der Erste der ganz ohne ANMACHE auskommt!


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2011)

Tag die Herren

@ 3D-Man

Dein Ton ist hier etwas falsch am Platz. Beleidigungen werden im Forum in keinster Weise geduldet. 

@ alle 

Stay @ Topic! Wenn ihr euch durch irgendwelche Posts beleidigt fühlt, dann benutzt bitte den Meldebutton.

Da der Thread mehr als nur alt ist:

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

